# Doe acting off *106 Temp*



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

My doe emily is not acting quite right, I let everyone out and she's just content to stay in the barn or she'll walk out and lay down. She her appetite is good and I gave them all hay this morning, but not enough to fill their belly's. I just got hay and they haven't had it for like 2 months, they have been filling up on the pasture, lots of tall grass for them to eat. Usually, she'll be with out everyone else. For this past week I have been noticing that she will just lay down any where in the yard, I thought it was odd but she'd do it more toward the end of the day so I didn't think anything of it. I tried to check her temp but of course the thermometer is broken :veryangry: Her poo is normal too, it hasn't been abnormally hot either. Other then staying in/around the barn she seems normal. I did forget to check her hooves,I'll go check them now. I can't figure it out :whatgoat: , I did think of a worm overload :chin: ...Any ideas?

Well, I checked her hooves they're fine. I also, checked her dry udder it doesn't feel ubnormally hot (I dried her off a month ago)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Doe acting off*

I would have a fecal done. Also, if you could get a new thermometer and get her temp. She isn't bloated at all? How do her eyelids look?


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Doe acting off*

No, I don't think she looks bloated at all, but it can be hard to tell because she normally looks like a pregnant goat carrying triplets. I'll have to check the others eye lids hers did look a little pale, but I have never been good at determining whether their eyelids are pale or not.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe acting off*

It is important to get a temp... and a fecal done it will help determine...how to treat .... :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Doe acting off*



toth boer goats said:


> It is important to get a temp... and a fecal done it will help determine...how to treat .... :hug:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Doe acting off*

I got her temp it is high 106.1! I have LA 200 its 1cc per 20lbs right?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Doe acting off*

I have read that dose or 1cc per 25lbs. 
Dose her now! 
DO you have any other meeds? one to help bring temp down?


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Doe acting off*

I am going to go to TCS and get some PenG,probios what else should I get? Which is better probios or a nutri drench? 
I wish I new what the cause is, her systoms are feeling down, a fever and she also feels cold thats it. Another, problem is I am leaving for fair Mon. if she is contagious I don't want to take anyone to fair! Plus, I won't be here to give the PenG and keep an eye on her

I just dosed her, poor girl she didn't make a sound or put up a fuss, but I could tell that LA hurt.
No, other meds on hand. I haven't had any one get sick in the past 3 years that I have had them. I know I should keep stuff in stock.........


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Doe acting off*

Yes the LA does hurt. 
If you started with LA is there a reason to switch to Penn?

I would get both Probiotics and Nutra Drench that way you have them. You could give her a bit of each.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Doe acting off*

I just thought penn is better not so? Plus, it doesn't burn right?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Doe acting off*

It doesn't burn like the LA-200. 
Not sure which is better since not quite sure what the aliment is. 
Lets see what some more experience people think? Since you just gave the LA-200 you are good for a bit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LA 200 can be given 1cc per 20lbs.... or 1cc per 25
I have read both on here TGS...

I would keep with the LA200 ... and see if there is any change.... monitor her temp... and see if it is going down ....
If you switch now.... you will have to wait a quite awhile for it to get out of her system to be able to start the PenG and as high as her temp is ...she needs treatment kept up....

Her temp needs to come down... Banamine is best to use but.. if you don't have any give..Plain Aspirin


> Goats can have up too 100 mg/kg of aspirin - therefore a 20 lbs goat (roughly 10 kg) can have 1000 mgs of aspirin That is about 3 regular strength Aspirin NOT baby aspirin.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

LA 200 is better then penG 

Give 1cc per 20lbs for 5 days straight 

Banamine or aspirin tablets are needed to bring her temp down.

Is she breathing hard? coughing? 

also did you take her temp more then once? I always take temps 3 times to be sure I am getting an accurate read on their temperature. 

I have 3 or 4 thermometers around and if I see a high or low temp I try another thermometer to be sure I am getting an accurate read and not a thermometer that is broken


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I am positive on her temp and I just took it again it hasn't come down. I'll try some asprin. Her breathing smees to be fine. Its not loud enough that I can hear it just standing next to her and no she isn't coughing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get some banamine....from the vet...it is crucial to get that fever down .....it has been up there way to long.... or take her to the vet.... :hug:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

The vets closed on the weekends. Her temp. went down 1 degree. She seems to be feeling better she's more active and is acting hungry. Its also, cooling down outside that seems to be helping.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The LA200 will help with any infection that has made her temp that high....I've never used it due to the fact that I'vealways had Pen G on hand and anytime an antibiotic has been needed here, it worked well. Give her some cool water with anything added to entice her to drink...molasses, gatorade, kool aid etc. Give her 2 quarts at a time and change it frequently.

If you have the aspirin, give it as well as take cool damp towels and place them on her neck and belly....this too will help bring down a fever.

I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Just a question. Why does everyone still use LA instead of the counterpart Biomycin which doesn't hurt. Is there a difference between the two?


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Her temp is down to 103.7 Yay! She still isn't feeling well yet though and I also discovered white mucus coming from her pooch today. So an infection of her bladder or something? I'll have to do more research on it later since I won't be home till later.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

could be from her being in heat


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes, but it is coming from both area's on her pooch.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I use Biomycin.

Jan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She has mucus coming out her anus?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad her temp is down... :thumb: 


Usually... when they have a uterine/vaginal infection.. it really stinks...does it stink?..and the discharge is off color....if not... white color can be an indication of just going out of heat....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

mnspinner said:


> Just a question. Why does everyone still use LA instead of the counterpart Biomycin which doesn't hurt. Is there a difference between the two?


Biomycin is usually not readily available and i've found it still does sting a fair amount of the time and cause the same tissue reaction as la-200, durmycin, agrimycin, ect. So it's not worth putting out the extra money, time and effort to get it. But thats just me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

LA 200 and other forms of Oxytetracyline really only stings when the med comes in contact with oxygen. This will turn the oxytet a brown color instead of amber. Its still useful but stings way more. To help reduce this dont put air into the bottle before drawling up your dosage. - it still happens once the rubber gets to many holes in it from continual use but Ive found this really helps. 

I use Duramycin because its cheaper and Ive yet to locate Biomycin (also what Ashley said - others have told me it still stings)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sometimes the black stuff hurts more and sometimes it doesn't. It really depends on if you truly get it SQ or not, and if the goat is a big baby. I used a new bottle the other day on a goat and they fell to the ground screaming. :roll: LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well personal experience with the same doe - no flinching with the new/er stuff and she went rolling after it turned brown. And Ive heard others say the same thing so thats what I figure has to be playing a part in the sting factor. I still know it burns nomatter the color though. 

oh and the big babies are the worst :roll:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes, its coming out of her angus. I went out to take her temp a couple of hours ago and the mucus turned a med. green no smell, its also foamy lots of air bubbles. Oh, and her temp is still good. How long des it usually take for your goats to feel better after giving antibotics?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The foamy greenish mucousy discharge you see that she has IS from her bowels, if she hasn't been eating , this will happen...also, when was the last normal poop you saw her have? If she hasn't had a normal poop or any at all, the discharge you see could be sign of a blockage.

Glad that her temp is down...if she has an appetite, offer her some good hay, no grain just yet. Get some probiotics into her too, it will help with her gut.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Usually I see a high temp come down the next day w/antibiotic. And I get Biomycin from Jeffers - at almost $4.00 cheaper than LA 200.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

try some MOM to help pass anything through her bowels


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I just got home, she is doing much better! I haven't seen her poo in 24 hours, but I am not in the barn very much, I just have been checking on her every couple hours. So I have been worrying about blockage, but when I got home I checked on her and she pooped right after I came in, normal berries. :clap: 
It looks like she'll be back to normal this week  :leap: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:stars: :clap: :leap: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds good - glad she is doing better


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:leap: Glad to hear she is doing so much better!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:  :clap:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Isn't that just the best feeling! Wooeee!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I got back from a week at fair and emily is definitely her old self. :clap: I had my dad give her the LA while I was gone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so glad to hear that...congrats.... :leap: :thumb: :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to hear she is better!!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Isn't that just the best feelng!!


----------

